# Air conditioning



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I have a question, which I hope isn’t completely daft! I imagine that air conditioning in Dubai must be as important as heating in the UK - where I am coming from (perhaps it is more important). I would like to know whether, if you spend all day out at work, you have air conditioning at home set on a timer, to come on some time before you get back? Or is it more usual (important?) to leave it on all the time?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

At the moment, if we are out we leave the thermostat a little higher, so will only come on spasmodically as temp changes.

When at home, I run 1 aircon during the day for the living areas, and during the evening, it gets turned off, and the 2nd aircon services the bedrooms.

Whe the temp really hots up (hottest still to come), then they both run all day + night.


----------

